# Looking for US expats in Pachuca



## jholloway05 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good morning!

My two small kids and I will be moving to Pachuca in late July/early August so that I can teach at the American school there. We are very excited about this opportunity, but this will be our first experience living outside of the US. While I have done some traveling (in and out of the US) I have never lived outside the state of Virginia. Even when I have moved, I have always been within driving distance of my friends and family. 

I am looking for some American expats in the Pachuca area, for advice, friendship, whatever! I would just like to meet some people who are in a similar position and know what it's like to move to a new country and not know a soul... and even though I am excited about using the Spanish I learned 15 years ago in high school, a taste of home and English would be nice 

If you are in Pachuca, I'd love to hear from you!

Jessica


----------

